
The Non-Tuition Costs of College - jaybol
http://www.coursehero.com/blog/2011/03/15/the-non-tuition-cost-of-college/
======
xcjamie
"the average student spends $2,600/year on beer" Are you kidding me? What are
these average students drinking? Cheap cases are at most $20 which is 130
cases or 3900 beers a year. Thats beside the $4,000 on entertainment. Absurd
calculations.

~~~
masterzora
I agree entirely. I'm a recent grad and I know I spent more than $2,600 in a
year across all types of alcohol, but I was purchasing for parties, not for
myself, and insisted on quality booze. Your average student is most definitely
not purchasing top-shelf alcohol in party quantities. And $1700 for a
computer? I paid that for the three computers I had, even including all of the
upgrades on the desktop. Never paid more than $500/year on books. I'm willing
to bet most people are not paying all three of lab fees, music room fees, and
Greek dues. And a number of other costs here are simply ridiculous,
representing upper bounds more than averages in many cases.

~~~
jaybol
bar spending? $50/weekend * 52 weeks in a year = $2600/year. I did much worse
than that I have to admit. And don't start with 'most college students are
under 21' because most people I knew were resourceful when it came to age
modification, not to mention our proximity to Mexico :)

